

Show HN: In 48hrs - Turntable.fm for YouTube Music (Feedback?) - CharlieA
http://vyemusic.com/vj/

======
CharlieA
Come jam with me in this turntable.fm-like place I built in a sprint over a 48
hour period. Feedback greatly appreciated and welcome.

Disclaimer: I've never used turntable.fm and I'm based in AUS but from what
I've read this loosely translates--and it's a heap of fun ^^

------
noomerikal
Nice! Couple of suggestions, expand the search box (can't see a lot of the
names and end up selecting bunk vids) and populate the chat box with the video
metadata so you can see what's been played. Good work, though.

------
kristopolous
I've been proactively working on this problem for years actually. This is like
my 4th or 5th attempt: <https://github.com/kristopolous/ytmix>

